# Art Deco Whistle mistake?



## Timelypicken (Nov 10, 2020)

The top of the soda is unlike any other whistle sodas I’ve seen. Was this a mistake, uncommon, or something common they did and Im just dumb?


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 10, 2020)

It's a PRIOF crown.  Supposedly did not require a bottle cap opener.  It probably has PRIOF embossing around the lip.  Not widely used I have a couple of embossed beer bottles with this type of lip.


----------



## Timelypicken (Nov 10, 2020)

So uncommon but not mistake. Thansk


----------



## Timelypicken (Nov 10, 2020)

It’s for sale if anybody interested 





Timelypicken said:


> So uncommon but not mistake. Thansk


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 13, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> It’s for sale if anybody interested


Did you sell it?


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 13, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Did you sell it?


No


----------



## Mjbottle (Apr 13, 2021)

I have this big boy with a PRIOF top, i always thought it was pretty neat. Anyone know if this one is uncommon?


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 13, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> I have this big boy with a PRIOF top, i always thought it was pretty neat. Anyone know if this one is uncommon?


I read that anything with a priof top is uncommon


----------

